# Too cheap to buy a card



## curlysue321 (Jul 30, 2012)

I got flowers for Valentine's Day, but no card. Hubby says cards cost too much and are a waste of money. As a woman I look forward to something carefully picked out with heartfelt words and feel cards are extra nice on Valentine's and anniversaries. I could skip a b-day card from hubby, but not a romantic holiday card. How do you feel about not getting a card?


----------



## YupItsMe (Sep 29, 2011)

Love language issue. 

My wife and I both thinks cards and flowers are a complete waste. 

If she didnt I would buy the **** out of them for her because I am motivated to feed her dragons by her standards not mine. 

I put the seat down too. My wifes is soooo lucky LOL


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I got flowers without a card. I could care less. He loves me and I'm happy.

However if cards mattered to me he'd get me one. All I have to do is ask nicely.


----------



## coffee4me (Feb 6, 2013)

I think cards are a waste of money. I'll take a hand written note on any ol piece paper or even an email. I don't want to read some prefabricated generic sentiment, I want to read how he feels, his words.


----------



## curlysue321 (Jul 30, 2012)

A handwritten note is good too.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Halmark went over the top this year. Most cards were $6 to $7, sorry too much of a ripoff.


----------



## Wiltshireman (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm with "coffee4me" on this one a hand written note or a homemade card is Sooo much better than anything you could get online or in a store.

BTW I did get my wife a gift and a card (homemade with help for the kids) but I do not buy cut flower but will happily spend twice the money on a rose bush for the garden (and dig the whole for it once she decides where it is to go).


----------



## Pault (Aug 15, 2012)

MY W made a fair comment. She siad early on in the year that we'd have cards as always but what about trimming down the cost and going for a real nice meal - We did it and it was so much nicer.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I prefer a handwritten love letter or handwritten poem that was picked for me by him.Cards are great but not as great as a more customized gift imo.


----------



## DangerousCurves (Jul 18, 2012)

Consider yourself lucky... I didn't get anything.

I expected at the very least a card, but didn't even get that much.


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

Cards do seem expensive although you can find them at the Dollar Store. I would suggest if cost is the issue then a nice hand written sentiment would probably go a long way.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

I like cards, but they don't need to be purchased. Handmade cards or a note is lovely.

I'd feel worse about getting cut flowers. I do love them, of course, they are so pretty and smell wonderful. But I feel sad watching them slowly wilt and die. I'd rather receive a houseplant that will grow.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

norajane said:


> I like cards, but they don't need to be purchased. Handmade cards or a note is lovely.
> 
> I'd feel worse about getting cut flowers. I do love them, of course, they are so pretty and smell wonderful. But I feel sad watching them slowly wilt and die. I'd rather receive a houseplant that will grow.


:iagree::smthumbup:


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

I prefer cards over flowers because I keep cards. I like to look back at them, read the sentiment (and agree there needs to be more than a name signed - a message as to why that's the perfect card is fine) and that brings happy memories (except I burned the ex's).

Flowers are nice but I'm fine with the $5 bouquet of mixed flowers from the grocer or farmer's market that I can put in a vase myself.


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

Nope, couldnt care less about a card. Any acknowledgement is fine wether it be flowers, chocolate etc. Im not a card person and never will be one.


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

LoriC said:


> Nope, couldnt care less about a card. Any acknowledgement is fine wether it be flowers, chocolate etc. Im not a card person and never will be one.


:iagree: :iagree: :iagree: I'm the same. I hate buying cards too. What a waste of money,


----------



## Rags (Aug 2, 2010)

I dislike cards too ... but the flowers and chocolates I had delivered to her work had a card attached, so I put some words on it - only four, but they were ones she would understand.

Had there not been a card, it wouldn't have bothered me, or, I think, her.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

curlysue321 said:


> I got flowers for Valentine's Day, but no card. Hubby says cards cost too much and are a waste of money. As a woman I look forward to something carefully picked out with heartfelt words and feel cards are extra nice on Valentine's and anniversaries. I could skip a b-day card from hubby, but not a romantic holiday card. How do you feel about not getting a card?


Ok, don't take offense to this... but I feel the same as your husband.... I told mine a long long time ago... don't waste your $$ on a card for me, but that doesn't mean I wouldn't love some mushy gushy feelings written down -- I'd eat that up... even if he wrote them on a napkin, it'd have more sentimental value to me. Anyone can pick out a card, I don't care for that, I guess I am Picky in how I want the "Personal touch" - have him use his own words. 

We didn't exchange anything this year. Just another day. He makes plenty up for it -face to face.


----------



## Lyris (Mar 29, 2012)

I love getting cards. We never get the ones with printed messages inside though, only blank, so we write anything we want.

This year we both picked cards with decorative elephants on them, and both used the word 'weird' in our message, referring to our road-trip valentine's day.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

$6-$7 for a card is a LOT of money for someone else's words.

I prefer a hand written note from the heart.

To get roses and then complain that he should have gotten a card??? really??? 

What happened to graciously accepting a gift? :scratchhead:

My mom did that to me a few times... I'd buy her a gift and she would complain that it was not want she wanted. I got to upset that I started to just keep the gift if she complained.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Women and their expectations on V-day... hell at least you got flowers. And at least your husband didn't get you something that made you go nuts and start a fight! (Like what I did) lol

But yeah, it does look rather cheap. Maybe it was an oversight? It WAS a working day too - maybe he ran out of time?



> $6-$7


That's 1/3 of my parking costs per hour when I have to go the CBD


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

I would be hurt if I didn't receive a card for a special ocassion. I'd also be hurt if I didn't receive flowers... LoL!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sameold (Aug 11, 2011)

I got nothing--well, I said "Happy Valentine's Day" (by text, he was out of town for work) and he said: "It is? I didn't notice." at which point of course I gave him a bad time because how does one not notice all the red candy in the grocery store, etc? He did bring champagne back with him though.
Missing Valentine's day doesn't hurt. Anniversary, Birthday, and Christmas do. But his parents never did anything for their kids for occasions-no money-so I'm kind of used to it. I'll still give him a bad time--in a teasing, friendly sort of way.


----------



## Blue Firefly (Mar 6, 2013)

curlysue321 said:


> I got flowers for Valentine's Day, but no card. Hubby says cards cost too much and are a waste of money. As a woman I look forward to something carefully picked out with heartfelt words and feel cards are extra nice on Valentine's and anniversaries. I could skip a b-day card from hubby, but not a romantic holiday card. How do you feel about not getting a card?


Reminds me of an old comic strip I saw.

Panel 1: guy giving gift to woman and saying "happy valentines day."

Panel 2: woman opens gift and it's car keys; he says "I bought you a new Mercedes Benz for valentine's day."

Panel 3: woman looks at guy and says "where's the card?"

You know, guys really don't get the whole card thing. To most men the present is the thing, and the card is an after-thought. I'm not saying it's right or wrong, I'm just saying it's the way guys think.

If he went out of his way to get you something special, he's not thinking "boy am I an insensitive jerk for not getting her a card," he's thinking "I spent extra money to buy her the top end roses, and all that ***** does is complain about not getting a card."


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

Maybe words of affirmation is the love language that is more meaningful to some women. They want the loving words in a Valentine's card more than the gift, especially if their guy isn't usually given to saying loving words.


----------

